

Watch SLLConf Live (Startup Lessons Learned) and chat  - dbeardsl
http://wompt.com/s/sllconf.html

======
federomero
You could also follow the event on eventrt: <http://eventrt.com/sllconf>

~~~
leovernazza
I think it's much better than wompt.com for following conferences and things
like that.

But I guess wompt is a chat widget, not useful for this.

~~~
erik_p
FWIW It was a pretty spontaneous creation. I'm attending the conference and
being a regular user/visitor/lurker/fan of wompt, created a room and mentioned
it to dan and he took the ball and ran with it. Which is a pretty appropriate
experiment for a Lean conference methinks :P

~~~
leovernazza
It's great they move so fast; but it doesn't mean the results are polished ;)

------
dbeardsl
A twitter feed has just been added so you can see all the conversation
happening about sllconf

~~~
erik_p
thanks for adding that! Now I can see everything in one place.

